# OMFG NEW POGEYMANS



## Infinity (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.filb.de/?option=news&aktion=komm&ID=460

I'm 19 and still love 'dem pogeymans.

New Eeveelutions <333


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

I hope that these new Pokemon games will spice up the gameplay.  It really became stale.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, they were really innovative and cool the first couple games, but have added very few new frills besides new pokemon and worlds. Don't get me wrong, they are still fun, just very repetitive it seems.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 26, 2006)

They need to make cats something other than "normal" types. >=|


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 26, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> They need to make cats something other than "normal" types. >=|



and make it so the normal types aren't completely worthless! Seriously, they aren't super effective against anything and most of the time against most enemies, are not very effective :?


----------



## Infinity (Sep 26, 2006)

Lesen Sie Deutsch nicht? Schade. Sie gehen zum http://www.serebii.net/diamondpearl/newpokes.shtml (Englisch). Sie mussen lesen!

My German is a little rusty...


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 26, 2006)

i wish they would make a first person pokemon game. it has been my dream for a very long time. i even figured out a very ez control scheme for it as well. it would be better cuz you could use actual strategy in a fight since it would be real time. it would be like the tv show where you could run and fly and swim and jump and take aim and stuff. you could have 4 moves hot keyed to the shoulder buttons as well as an in game menu with all the other moves you know and you can switch out the hot keyed moves on the fly in battle. this way you wouldn't have to delete a move in order to learn a new move like the other games which only allow you to have four moves max. it may make it more difficult but it would be way more fun and appeal to way more people as well. but to go from turn based to real time it would need someway of making things fair, you know to keep people from just repeatedly using the same move non-stop till they run out. and i know just the thing to; it could have a move gauge on the HUD which would fill up on it's own when you weren't attacking and each attack would use up a set amount of the meter so when it runs out you have to wait to attack. plus some moves would take more of the meter than others and it could also tell you in the HUD  which of the moves you currently have hot keyed can be used at any given time. i think that would make things similar to the original turn based fight system everyone is used to. plus it could be for the wii using their classic style remote ( normally it would be sold seperately but the game itself would come with one included) (not the wand, a classic style controller shall be available at system launch sold seperately). and since it would be for the wii the graphics would be great. well greater than pokemon stadium anyway.

what do you guys think? does that sound like a cool idea or what?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 26, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least they (usually) don't have a weakness to most other types, either. And normals can be just as powerful as any other Pokemon. On my yellow version my strongest Pokemon was Persian.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 26, 2006)

on my emerald version my strongest normal type was my persian as well. but then i like the poison/psychic/dark/dragon types best though. my single most powerful pokemon is my rayquayza who is currently level 96. and i did that without using a gameshark or rarecandies. raised him up from level40, his name is RAYZAH. he will pwn you.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 27, 2006)

I like PokÃ©mon. but holy fuck, Ruby/Sapphire was most let-down of all PokÃ©mon games. PokÃ©mon didn't feel like they're..PokÃ©mon, and I never liked using them...however, these new PokÃ©mon looked like they have some of that wonderful Gold/Silver feeling to them, so I think this will be back on track. 

My favourite games would have to be Gold/Silver. These versions are awesome. And Water-Types pwn all. Yet there's too many of them. x_X


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 27, 2006)

also yay for the magneton and magmar evolutions! plus mime jr.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 27, 2006)

every game i played I always kept at lest 1 dragon with me. Dragonite on Yellow, Blue and Red, Lugia (OMFG favorite of all time!!) on Silver, Gold and Crystal, Rayquaza on Ruby and Sapphire (haven't gotten Emerald, but I still plan to even though it's kinda old), and Charizard and Dragonite on Fire Red. Though on the Crytal, Gold and Silver, my best were split between Typhlosion (affectionately named Typhoon) and Lugia. God, it makes me wish I'd never sold my Gold, Silver and Crystal   That's why I'm thinkin of buyin them again too


----------



## Mr Cullen (Sep 28, 2006)

Fucking pokemon!

FOR YEARS THERE WERE WARS BETWEEN NINE YEAR OLDS IN MY STREETS STEALING EACH OTHERS CARDS!


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm playing that Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red. Does that count?


----------



## Infinity (Sep 28, 2006)

I spend a bit of time studying the pokÃ©mon metagame. It has been revealed on Smogon that a new pokÃ©mon has the base stats of 720, which means it has the best stats in the whole game. Mewtwo, Lugia, Ho-Oh, and Rayquaza all have base 680 stats, which means it's 40 points higher than those four.

For those who are not pokÃ©mon metagame savvy I'll interpet the stats.

#493 Neutral nature 
Max HP 444 Atk 339 Def 339 Spd 339 Sp Atk 339 Sp Def 339
Since it is a normal type I'd assume that you'd probably want an Adamant nature on that thing which would make it's max Attack 372. That thing would be a monster especially with a Choice Band. So many new pokÃ©mon with stats that make Kyogre emo, this is nuts.


----------



## Visimar (Sep 28, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> I spend a bit of time studying the pokÃ©mon metagame. It has been revealed on Smogon that a new pokÃ©mon has the base stats of 720, which means it has the best stats in the whole game. Mewtwo, Lugia, Ho-Oh, and Rayquaza all have base 680 stats, which means it's 40 points higher than those four.
> 
> For those who are not pokÃ©mon metagame savvy I'll interpet the stats.
> 
> ...



OH NOES! WHO WOULD'VE THOUGHT THAT THE UBERS WOULD BE BESTED BY A NORMAL TYPE?!

But yeah, that's scary. o_o

Also, a Ghost/Flying type? LAWL.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Fucking pokemon!
> 
> FOR YEARS THERE WERE WARS BETWEEN NINE YEAR OLDS IN MY STREETS STEALING EACH OTHERS CARDS!



hahaha, I saw that a lot too!! I remember seeing a ten year old absolutely beating the crap out ofa seven year old with his shoe since he refused to trade. I stood watching there laughing really hard while a couple other kids joined in. Took about ten minutes till all of them were either tired out and/or bawling their eyes out!


----------



## Valoc Darkmyre (Sep 28, 2006)

Lickitung/Beroringa has an evolution (or baby form; won't be sure until the in-battle sprites are ripped). That's enough to get me to buy Diamond or Pearl when they come stateside. =P


----------



## Infinity (Sep 29, 2006)

Also, there will be significant changes to the game too if you guys didn't already know. There is no Phsycial or Special typing any more... Only moves determine that. For example, Shadow Ball, a Ghost type attack now relies on the user's Specal Attack.

Oh and about that new Uber. You know, the one that has 720 in base stats. It gets Cosmic Power and Recover... Can you say banned from Ubers?


----------



## Visimar (Oct 1, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Also, there will be significant changes to the game too if you guys didn't already know. There is no Phsycial or Special typing any more... Only moves determine that. For example, Shadow Ball, a Ghost type attack now relies on the user's Specal Attack.
> 
> Oh and about that new Uber. You know, the one that has 720 in base stats. It gets Cosmic Power and Recover... Can you say banned from Ubers?



It'll be even worse if it ends up with the ability Pressure [size=xx-large]*=O*[/size]

Anyway, there needs to be fanart for the new Eevee evoluions...the ones that had the same type but were made up before the whole D/P thing don't count.


----------



## SFox (Oct 1, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually normal moves are some of the most powerful moves, regardless of the fact that they aren't super effective against anything. Super effective hits are just eye candy. Snorlax happens to be one of the most feared PokÃ©mon in the PokÃ©mon community for good reason...


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 1, 2006)

It looks like Magneton and Prygon get a new evolution. Porygon will probably be called Porygon3.

Example of a powerful Normal move is my personal favorite, Slash.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 1, 2006)

Slash only has a base 70 attack though, which hardly touches anything unfortunately. Now something like Return, which has a base 102 Attack with maxed out happiness and plenty of PP, that is a pretty powerful attack.

I study the metagame a bit, I apologize in advance if I kinda go over your head or something.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 1, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Slash only has a base 70 attack though, which hardly touches anything unfortunately. Now something like Return, which has a base 102 Attack with maxed out happiness and plenty of PP, that is a pretty powerful attack.
> 
> I study the metagame a bit, I apologize in advance if I kinda go over your head or something.



The description of Slash says a powerful Normal Attack.

Snorlax may be feared because it takes 1/2 damage from Fire and Ice attacks and Fire's one of the favorite types in Pokemon.
I love attacks and not stat altering stuff.


----------



## biffiea (Oct 8, 2006)

The one thing I hope they change about the games is difficulty. All of the actual pokemon games (not the spin offs like snap and trozei) were very easy, with the exception of the colleseum games. They weren't difficult, just time consuming. All one had to do was pick a good type match up, like never pulling out a flygon to battle an articuno, and make sure the level difference was less than ten. I went through most of the games withou using a legendary, and it took awhile, but wasn't exactly a brain buster. If they put more strategy into the games like adding more terrain affects, or make it so pokemon act certain ways in battle, like a psyduck occasionly skipping a turn for its headache, it would be more challenging. Not that the early games weren't awesome. Some of the best hours of my childhood went into those games.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I hope they make it harder.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 8, 2006)

biffiea said:
			
		

> The one thing I hope they change about the games is difficulty. All of the actual pokemon games (not the spin offs like snap and trozei) were very easy, with the exception of the colleseum games. They weren't difficult, just time consuming. All one had to do was pick a good type match up, like never pulling out a flygon to battle an articuno, and make sure the level difference was less than ten. I went through most of the games withou using a legendary, and it took awhile, but wasn't exactly a brain buster. If they put more strategy into the games like adding more terrain affects, or make it so pokemon act certain ways in battle, like a psyduck occasionly skipping a turn for its headache, it would be more challenging. Not that the early games weren't awesome. Some of the best hours of my childhood went into those games.



They sorta did the terrain effect with R/S. Remember the sandstorm area? And unless I'm mistaken, there's a certain road that's always raining, and the rain gives certain Pokemon boosts. It's not much, but it's something.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 8, 2006)

The route between the Tree Village and the Game Corner City always rained.

I see they added location evolutions to the game.

Train Magnemite in a certain area to evolve it to a new evolution.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 9, 2006)

*Magneton 

With the addition of WiFi you'll be battling people like me, who have studied the metagame extensively.

Also, the biggest challenge was in the Lv. 100 Double Battle Orre Coloessum in Pokemon Colo. Try that out and tell me what you think.


----------



## Iveechan (Oct 9, 2006)

I already drew porn of the new eeveelutions, one is a parody and the other is Leafia humping Sheimi, the little legendary grass type hedgehog.  Non are in my fa gallery.  Can't wait til we get better Sugimori pics.  Even though I'll never use it because of its typing and stats, I'm very fond of the evolved poison/fighting frog because it looks like a character Danny Elfman voiced in a weird, short cartoon from the 80's, "Face Like a Frog".  Though that character was a lizard, not a frog.  But something about the face.

Oh god.  I love Sheimi.

The best part are the new attacks, I think.  Serebii.net has an attackdex, and the Pokemon are soooo varied now.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 9, 2006)

How Serbii or however you spell it made it look like it was a branch evolution.


----------



## Iveechan (Oct 9, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> How Serbii or however you spell it made it look like it was a branch evolution.


 
What?


----------



## Infinity (Oct 9, 2006)

Serebii is the Japanese name for Celebi and the name for the site that we go to. That was a bit much to know Iveechan

I've gotta try my hand at drawing those anthro Eeveelutions and Sheimi. Sheimi just makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

am i the only person who likes lucario around here or what??7?


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 9, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> am i the only person who likes lucario around here or what??7?



Haha heck no!  I'm the hugest fan!  I even made a suit!  http://www.kattywampus.com/lucario


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

well, well, well, katty that is awesome. you the man. i wish i knew how to make suits and stuff. i suppose i shall just have to learn someday, when i have the free time ofcourse. but sewing/stitching/anything involving needle and thread, was never my strong suit.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 9, 2006)

Neat pics.

It's a shame that Lucario isn't a legendary, although base 525 is pretty nice.


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 9, 2006)

You guys, there's SO MUCH GOOD CRAP they've added to the new Pokemon Games.  And y'all forgot the best part-- Wi-fi!  This means there will NEVER be a shortage of battles and trades!

BTW...  This is a good Poke-wiki.
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Main_Page

There's a lot of good info and IRC chat to be had on the subject of Pokemon.


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 9, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> well, well, well, katty that is awesome. you the man. i wish i knew how to make suits and stuff. i suppose i shall just have to learn someday, when i have the free time ofcourse. but sewing/stitching/anything involving needle and thread, was never my strong suit.



Hehe thanks!  (Although, I'm not a man...)

And yes, you should learn to make the fursuits.  It's fun and not as hard as you think!   BTW, I just saw the pre-evolution of Lucario.  It's cute.


----------



## Iveechan (Oct 9, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Serebii is the Japanese name for Celebi and the name for the site that we go to. That was a bit much to know Iveechan



Don't talk to me like I'm an idiot.  I  fucking know who and what Serebii is, I was questioning the split evolution thing.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 9, 2006)

I was talking to rouge2...


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 9, 2006)

Calm the fuck down, Ivee.

And Kattywampus, that suit scares me. D:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crow Katty, that looks awesome!! You do some damn fine work!!!!


----------



## Iveechan (Oct 10, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> I was talking to rouge2...


 
Then why did you quote and refer to me?  No IP, I won't calm the fuck down when I think someone is talkng (or typing) to me in a patronizing way. 
Uploaded the grass Pokemon pic for those interested.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 10, 2006)

I was talking about letting us know about the pr0n being a bit too much to know for me at least, heh. Whatever floats your AGNPHians boat, I guess...

I should've spaced it out a bit then for that I apologize.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah drama...... the thing that keeps the internet going......


----------

